# 2016 Public land Archery buck -Kansas



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Finished up my 2016 Kansas public land archery buck today.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

fish patroll said:


> Finished up my 2016 Kansas public land archery buck today.


Very nice


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Just saw this. Fantastic!! Congrats.


----------

